# Beemers



## Puggsley2 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been riding BMW bikes for years. I started with an R65 then graduated to a R100CS; then R100RS; K1000 and have been on a K1200S since 2005. I tried a chain drive Triumph in that time but it was no Beemer and I sold it to stick with the K1200S. It just does everything and does it well. Great performance and handling and I can't see any justification for me to upgrade.


----------

